# PubMed- Diagnostic performance of rapid tests for detection of fecal calprotectin and lactoferrin and their ability to discriminate inflammatory from



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Diagnostic performance of rapid tests for detection of fecal calprotectin and lactoferrin and their ability to discriminate inflammatory from irritable bowel syndrome.*

Clin Chem Lab Med. 2008 Dec;46(12):1798

Authors: Otten CM, Kok L, Witteman BJ, Baumgarten R, Kampman E, Moons KG, de Wit NJ, Clin Chem Lab Med 2008 46 9 1275-80

PMID: 19055461 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

